# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > مقاله: ebook کار با mscomm در vb 6

## Abolfazl Hidden

سلام اگه کسی اموزشی در این مورد داره برام بزاره ممنونش میشم اخه خیلی دنبالش میگردم  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## بهمنی

سلام
این اون چیزیه که میخوای ولی اگه بگی دقیقا چی میخوای شاید بتونم بیشتر کمکت کنم.

----------


## Abolfazl Hidden

سلام از دوستانی که منو راهنمایی کردن متشکرم من میخوام مثلا یک نرم افزار قرضه الحسنه رو با vb تحت شبکه بنویسم البته میدونم با net. بهتر ولی میخوام کار با شبکه تحت vb رو یاد بگیرم ازتون ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## SilverGold

سلام من می خواستم بدون نرم افزار قرض الحسنه را طراحی کردید یا خیر

----------

